# Need 'something' to hold 'anything'



## omar (May 27, 2013)

Not sure where to post this question...
I need 'something' to hold onto 'anything'

Let me explain...
I have a setup where I shine 2 LED torches at the item I'm photographing and videoing

I would live to have 'something' hold the torch in place
Some sort of bendy twisty arm that wraps around and hold the torch, with which I can then easily bend and twist and suspend at any angle I wanted

*ALSO*... I want it to sit on a tripod so I could have standing independently

I'm using for torches - but this contraption would be great for hold 'anything' else

Does anything like this exist?? 

Thanks


Omar


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 27, 2013)

Wimberley Plamp.


----------



## omar (May 27, 2013)

awesome
just looked up on ebay.co.uk and found some in the uk
as long as i can fit onto a tripod, that's great


----------



## funkboy (May 27, 2013)

I bet you could figure out a way to mate two Gorillapods together (either with glue or more elegantly with a long 1/4-20 nut between the two tripod mounts. The bottom one wraps around whatever pole-type steady object you have handy, and the top one wraps around your "stuff" (lights, whatever). The nice thing about gorillapods is that they're really light & easy to reposition. Especially good for stuff that doesn't need to be absolutely stable (like lights  as they are plastic after all & tend to vibrate pretty easily.


----------



## rs (May 27, 2013)

Probably overkill, but you did mention you want it to hold anything - so how about a Manfrotto Magic Arm?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Manfrotto-143-Magic-Arm-Kit/dp/B0011EHRDM/
http://www.manfrotto.co.uk/magic-arm-kit

It can clamp onto anything up to 55mm diameter, and while it's primarily designed for lighting, it can hold up to 3kgs - enough for a decent sized DSLR/lens. I've used mine with a remote triggered 40D and 10-22 clamped onto balconies etc all day. While the supplied mounts that fit onto the lighting studs aren't suitable for gripping torches, other than gaffer tape there are plenty of options out there, including this (or as mentioned above, a Gorillapod, which would screw into the end of the threaded stud on the magic arm):

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Manfrotto-175-Spring-Clamp/dp/B000RTWBG0/


----------



## omar (May 27, 2013)

thanks for the replies

the manfortto clamp looks awesome

what i need is something with a clamp at one end and a standard screw on the other end
the wimberly plamp is good second best - as far as i can see there are clams at both ends

after having looked at the ebay results again... i don't think there is anything like it in the uk (lust looked on ebay)

gorillapods - hmmm... maybe. the problem is that they're expensive

aside... *question*: have u tried one of the chinese imitations?
don't bother!!!! they're cr*p. not at all flexible. and a complete waste of money!


----------



## unfocused (May 27, 2013)

Don't forget the old reliable Justin Clamp http://www.adorama.com/BG175F.html

The flex arm http://www.adorama.com/BG237HD.html

Snake arm http://www.adorama.com/BGMA050A.html Which seems way too expensive to me.


----------



## omar (May 28, 2013)

Manfrotto 237HD Heavy Duty Flex Arm f/Super Clamp - this is getting a lot closer to what i wanted
i could use this and just use a rubber band on the torch or plastic clamp
thanks for that


----------

